# First Loomed hat



## 1kittie1 (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm going to try and post a picture of my first hat on my 3/8 cindwood loom. I think it turned out pretty good, will be nice for a girl. I prefer to do decreases on the crown for boys and unisex hats. My loom is a universal one. If I used a sliding peg thing at each end and had the beginning of the row in the center of the long side of loom could I do decreased and rearrange the stitches toward the center to eliminate the ladders? Sorry about the double photo, don't know how to delete one.


----------



## Yvonne54 (Jun 6, 2016)

You did good. The only real tests would be a) does it fit & keep the ears warm and b) is it easy to care for (washable & dryable)? The bonus is that is well made and attractive to the recipient. Which it looks to be. And most importantly to me: did you enjoy making the hat?


----------



## 1kittie1 (Jun 16, 2013)

Used acrylic yarn, & Pom Pom is detachable. Hopefully will keep ears warm. My grand kids live a ways away, may take it to church and find a kid to try it on. I had that all figured out with regular knitting needles, but everything is different on the loom. And yes I enjoyed making it


----------



## Yvonne54 (Jun 6, 2016)

Yeah! I hope they send pictures of your granddaughter wearing her new hat.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Absolutely adorable. You did a fantastic job... Happy Looming


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice job, those colors are fantastic.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

You did a wonderful job! I may have to rethink using my loom after seeing this.


----------



## Janet Kincade (Mar 25, 2017)

Love the bright colors. I really love loom knitting, it's so much fun


----------



## Yvonne54 (Jun 6, 2016)

Looming a hat is faster than using needles.


----------



## 1kittie1 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you for all your encouragement. Those seem to be the colors I am drawn to in the winter. We have had a couple of weeks cloudy to almost fog. That is when I head for the bright colors. And they are easy to see when it is dark and gloomy


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Love the bright and cheerful colors! Is the yellow double thick or single? My first loom had I used 2 strands but only one thickness and the second one I did the bottom part double thick and think for me that would work better. Love the way yours turned out - very neat and even. Thanks for sharing


----------



## 1kittie1 (Jun 16, 2013)

The whole hat is single strand e wrap. The yellow brim I made 5 inches long, then put the cast on row over the pegs with wrong sides together and worked another round pulling the bottom stitches over the cast on row to fasten them together, changed the color and continued to e wrap for another 5 inches and gathered the stitches onto the working yarn and fastened off.


----------



## Moon Loomer I (Apr 29, 2016)

1kittie1 said:


> The whole hat is single strand e wrap. The yellow brim I made 5 inches long, then put the cast on row over the pegs with wrong sides together and worked another round pulling the bottom stitches over the cast on row to fasten them together, changed the color and continued to e wrap for another 5 inches and gathered the stitches onto the working yarn and fastened off.


I use an All-in-One Loom with two 5 peg sliders for the decreases. This is easier than the KK long loom with loom clips. I employ a 1 in 6, 1 in 4, or 1 in 3 stitch decrease row, and a decrease row 1 in 6, 1 in 4, or 1 in 12 rows to make a hat with a long slow taper. Make a swatch so you can figure when to start the taper or the arc of the dome and how you want the decreases to work. This can be charted, but I like to do the math first. Sometimes I do the math and charts separately. It is a mind bender when you goof-up both. When resolved the knitting is a lot easier. Happy New Year all, Moon Loomer I. :sm17: :sm01:


----------



## 1kittie1 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Moon Loomer I. My loom is a cindwood universal with a 2 peg slider. Do you think it will work?


----------



## Moon Loomer I (Apr 29, 2016)

1kittie1 said:


> Thanks Moon Loomer I. My loom is a cindwood universal with a 2 peg slider. Do you think it will work?


Yes. Do you have two sliders? If you are going to order a slider get an extra. The sliders are fragile and they do wander off. Remember you can do 1 decrease per rake per slider, then you should move the loops so there are no empty pegs before doing the next decrease. When you wrap for the decrease row and knit or purl on the pegs with 2 loops those 2 loops are knitted or purled as one loop. That is a decrease set and a set can involve 1, 2, or 4 pegs. There can be more than one set of decreases per row. Let us do a decrease row for a hat on 72 pegs using 2 boards (note, I used board here not rake) and 2 sliders of 2 pegs each. To find the center of the knitting we subtract 4 (the pegs on the sliders) from 72 and get 68 and half for each board is 34 pegs used on each board, and the center is 17 pegs from each slider on both the upper and lower boards giving 4 pegs to put stitch markers on to indicate is between the 2 markers on each board. The rakes are from the center to the right and left on each board. On each rake count outward from the center 3 pegs, take that loop and move it to and put it on top of the loop on peg 2. Do not knit over, these two loops will be knit as one. This decrease set is done and can be repeated on this row a number of times. When done wrap the pegs, knit over. Knit one or more rows between decrease rows. I hope this bit of mud is clear to you, Moon Loomer I.


----------



## 1kittie1 (Jun 16, 2013)

I am going to order a couple more sliders and try this. I am one of those people who can't picture it without doing it. If I get in a jam can you send me a picture? It will be a couple of weeks at least until I am at that point.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

That is just perfect! The colors are nice and bright. Good job!


----------



## Moon Loomer I (Apr 29, 2016)

1kittie1 said:


> I am going to order a couple more sliders and try this. I am one of those people who can't picture it without doing it. If I get in a jam can you send me a picture? It will be a couple of weeks at least until I am at that point.


Okay! Moon Loomer I


----------



## Moon Loomer I (Apr 29, 2016)

Circular knitters knit from the right side, as loom knitters do when knitting in the round. Notice that some of the circular knitters bring up planing, balancing, and pattering the decreases. Moon Loomer I http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-517487-1.html


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

That came out nice.
What I like most about it is how close the knitting is, how tight.
Looks nice and warm.
Dick


----------

